#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: پاک شدن محتویات و فایلهای  یک پارتیشن از هارد

## poya22

با سلام
من 3تا هارد روی سیستم است اولی ssd 250 هست که ویندوز روی ان نصب است دومی یک هارد 500 به نام G و سومی یک هارد یک ترابایت که به دو پارتیشن 500  تای به نام F و E تبدیل کردم دیروز هارد تکی 500 به نام G را از سیستم جدا کردم بعد سیستم را روشن کردم در روت پارتیشن E چند دایرکتوری مهم داشتم که روی چند تا دایرکتوری که کلیک میکردم ACCESS DENIED میزد و نمیشد رفت داخل دایرکتوری .بعد سیستم را خاموش کردم هارد 
G را دوباره وصل کردم .دیدم دایرکتوری ها که ACCESS DENIED روی پارتیشن E میزدند  درست شدند .

مشکل از اینجا شروع شد 

تمام هارد ها را از سیستم جدا کرد و تنها یک هارد 500 که همان G بود را روی سیستم گذاشتم و سیستم عامل لینوکس روی ان نصب کردم 
بعد از نصب دو تا هارد را وصل کردم و در ابتدا در بایاس تعریف کردم که از SSD یعنی همام ویندوز سیستم بالا بیاید بعد که سیستم بالا امد دیدم پارتیشن
E خالی است و فقط نام فایل ها در روت است و همه موقع وارد شدن ACCESS DENIED میزند بعد دوباره که سیستم را ریست کردم نام فایل ها نبود
کاملا هارد خالی بود.
با تمام RECOVERY  امتحان کردم هیچ کدام از فایلهایی که در روت بود اصلا وجود نداشت و تنها چند تا فایل در RECYCLE BIN بود که قبلا پاک کرده بودم
با هر نرمافزاری که بود تست کردم هیچ فایلی پیدا نکرد
مشکل از کجا میتونه باشد چون دو تا هارد هیچ ربطی به هم ندارند که نبود یکی باعث شود پارتش یک هارد دیگر پاک شود .یک موضع دیگر که وقتی 
سیستم روشن شد نام پارتیشن E تغییر کرد همان که تمام فایلها پاک شده بود و به D تبدیل شد کمی طولانی شد 
با تشکر

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## bbavvaffa

سلام.
ابتدا برنامه HD Sentinel Pro رو در ویندوز نصب کنید و ببینید وضعیت سلامت هارد ها چند درصد و به چه شکل هست.
مشکل شما شبیه به مموری کارت و فلش هایی شده که برد آسیب دیده و اطلاعات رو میپرونه.
با تست سلامت میشه فهمید مشکل سخت افزار هارده یا نرم افزاریه.
عکس بفرستید از برنامه

----------

*mehrxad*,*poya22*

----------


## poya22

سلام 
با hdd regenerator هم تست کردم بد سکتور نداشت سلامت هارد هم 100 در صد زده است.فعلا چیزی در هارد ذخیره نکردم تا امکان برگشت فایلها باشد

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## shadies

مشکل از سطح دسترسی user قبلی بود
اگر ویندوز نصب کردید  روی سطح دسترسی درایو با یوزر  و  full قراردهید 

اطلاعات هارد شما قابل برگشت هست =فرمت نکنید واطلاعات روش نریزید

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## shadies

Screenshot (35).png
Screenshot (34).png
Screenshot (33).png

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## shadies

اگر با ویندوز اولی که روی هارد نصب بود بالا بیاید و ساختار درایو ها مثل قبل باشد اطلاعات شما قابل دیدنه

----------

*mehrxad*,*poya22*

----------


## poya22

ویندوز عوض نکردم فقط user فول کنترول نبود ان هم خطا میدهد .چند روز پیش مادر برد من سوخت یک مادر برد جدید گرفتم و با همان ویندوز قبلی بالا امد 
میتونم سریع ویندوز عوض کنم ولی یکی از پارتیشنها مشکلی ندارند

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## poya22

تمام گزینه ها را فعال کردم فرقی نکرد هنوز پارتیشن e خالی است

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## Mersad1116

> با سلام
> من 3تا هارد روی سیستم است اولی ssd 250 هست که ویندوز روی ان نصب است دومی یک هارد 500 به نام G و سومی یک هارد یک ترابایت که به دو پارتیشن 500  تای به نام F و E تبدیل کردم دیروز هارد تکی 500 به نام G را از سیستم جدا کردم بعد سیستم را روشن کردم در روت پارتیشن E چند دایرکتوری مهم داشتم که روی چند تا دایرکتوری که کلیک میکردم ACCESS DENIED میزد و نمیشد رفت داخل دایرکتوری .بعد سیستم را خاموش کردم هارد 
> G را دوباره وصل کردم .دیدم دایرکتوری ها که ACCESS DENIED روی پارتیشن E میزدند  درست شدند .
> 
> مشکل از اینجا شروع شد 
> 
> تمام هارد ها را از سیستم جدا کرد و تنها یک هارد 500 که همان G بود را روی سیستم گذاشتم و سیستم عامل لینوکس روی ان نصب کردم 
> بعد از نصب دو تا هارد را وصل کردم و در ابتدا در بایاس تعریف کردم که از SSD یعنی همام ویندوز سیستم بالا بیاید بعد که سیستم بالا امد دیدم پارتیشن
> E خالی است و فقط نام فایل ها در روت است و همه موقع وارد شدن ACCESS DENIED میزند بعد دوباره که سیستم را ریست کردم نام فایل ها نبود
> ...


سلام، با سیستم عامل لینوکسی که نصب کردید سیستم رو بالا بیارید و هارد ها رو دایرکتوری هاش رو چک کنید ببینید بازم خالی نشون میده و یا خطای اکسس میده یا نه

----------


## poya22

> سلام، با سیستم عامل لینوکسی که نصب کردید سیستم رو بالا بیارید و هارد ها رو دایرکتوری هاش رو چک کنید ببینید بازم خالی نشون میده و یا خطای اکسس میده یا نه


ممنون از جوابتان
بعد از اینکه این اتفاق افتاد هارد لینوکس را فرمت کردم چند بار خواستم دوباره لینوکس نصب کنم ولی حوصله اش نبود .چند روز پیش امدم لینوکس نصب کنم زدم مادربرد را از بین بردم چیپ ستش سوخت و دیروز هم نصب 
کردم این اتفاق افتاد .بیشتر کار من با لینوکس است ولی با لینوکس ویندوز 10 wsl همان_Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL)_  کار میکنم ومتاسفانه فایلهای سیستمی ext4 را ندارد و نمیشود عملیات  mount انجام داد
یک نرم افزار هست که محتویات هارد دیسک را به صورت باینری و سکتور سکتور نشان میدهد  اگر نام فایلها ودایرکتوری ها  که پاک شدن در هارد بود وقت میزارم اگر نه که دیگه چاره ای نیست 

به نظر من کسانی که هارد ssd برای ویندوز دارند نباید هارد های دیگر را پارتیشن بندی کنند واقعا اشتباه است 
با تشکر

----------

*mehrxad*,*ramintkh*

----------


## Mersad1116

> ممنون از جوابتان
> بعد از اینکه این اتفاق افتاد هارد لینوکس را فرمت کردم چند بار خواستم دوباره لینوکس نصب کنم ولی حوصله اش نبود .چند روز پیش امدم لینوکس نصب کنم زدم مادربرد را از بین بردم چیپ ستش سوخت و دیروز هم نصب 
> کردم این اتفاق افتاد .بیشتر کار من با لینوکس است ولی با لینوکس ویندوز 10 wsl همان_Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL)_  کار میکنم ومتاسفانه فایلهای سیستمی ext4 را ندارد و نمیشود عملیات  mount انجام داد
> یک نرم افزار هست که محتویات هارد دیسک را به صورت باینری و سکتور سکتور نشان میدهد  اگر نام فایلها ودایرکتوری ها  که پاک شدن در هارد بود وقت میزارم اگر نه که دیگه چاره ای نیست 
> 
> به نظر من کسانی که هارد ssd برای ویندوز دارند نباید هارد های دیگر را پارتیشن بندی کنند واقعا اشتباه است 
> با تشکر


بنظر من از نسخه های لایو لینوکس روی فلش استفاده کنید بجای نصب کردن، من خودم در زمینه امنیت فعالیت میکنم بیشتر، کالی لینوکس و بلک آرچ رو نسخه لایوشون رو بر روی فلش نصب کردم 
بیشتر مواقع موقع نصب لینوکس یه اشتباه کوچیک باعث از بین رفتن اطلاعات هارد میشه، چون عموم مردم نصب ویندوز رو مثل آب خوردن بلدن ولی لینوکس واقعا متفاوت هست نصب کردنش

----------

*mehrxad*,*poya22*,*ramintkh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## poya22

> بنظر من از نسخه های لایو لینوکس روی فلش استفاده کنید بجای نصب کردن، من خودم در زمینه امنیت فعالیت میکنم بیشتر، کالی لینوکس و بلک آرچ رو نسخه لایوشون رو بر روی فلش نصب کردم 
> بیشتر مواقع موقع نصب لینوکس یه اشتباه کوچیک باعث از بین رفتن اطلاعات هارد میشه، چون عموم مردم نصب ویندوز رو مثل آب خوردن بلدن ولی لینوکس واقعا متفاوت هست نصب کردنش


دقیقا صحیح عرض کردید من قبلا روی هارد تکی  نصب میکردم بعد هارد های ویندوز را وصل میکردم و یعد از یایاس مشخص میکردم با کدام هارد بوت شود ولی ایندفه مشکل از پارتیشن بندی بوده .لایو خوبه ولی هردفعه که اجرا می کنیم
یاید دویاره نرم افزار های مورد نیاز را  نصب کنیم فقط این بدی را دارد

----------

*mehrxad*,*Mersad1116*,*ramintkh*

----------


## Milak1

.

----------


## Milak1

سلام دوستان وقت بخیر،
از دوز جمعه تون لذت ببرید 
من عضو جدید هستم و خیلی خوشحال به جمع پرمهرتون پیوستم و براتون بهترین ها رو آرزو میکنم
دوستان عزیز یه سوال دارم در مورد '' *رم ریدر* ''
وقتی با کابل *OTG* به گوشی وصل میشم هی قطع و وصل میشه،
کسی تجربه همچین مشکلی داره لطفا ب اشتراک بزاره

----------


## poya22

> سلام دوستان وقت بخیر،
> از دوز جمعه تون لذت ببرید ������
> من عضو جدید هستم و خیلی خوشحال به جمع پرمهرتون پیوستم و براتون بهترین ها رو آرزو میکنم������������
> دوستان عزیز یه سوال دارم در مورد '' *رم ریدر* ''
> وقتی با کابل *OTG* به گوشی وصل میشم هی قطع و وصل میشه،
> کسی تجربه همچین مشکلی داره لطفا ب اشتراک بزاره


باید یک تاپیک جدا باز میکردید 
رم ریدر چون واسط بین گوشی و رم هست  به مشکل برمیخورید باید بدونه واسطه به گوشی وصل شود مثل usb فلش یا هارد اکسترنال.کابل ogt هم باید از جنس خوب و با کیفیت  و کابل ضخیم باشد تا اوفت ولتاژ ۵ ولت روی کابل کمتر باشد

----------

*mehrxad*,*Milak1*,*ramintkh*

----------


## Milak1

سلام
سپاس دوست عزیز
والا گشتم دنبال تاپیک مرتبط ولی پیدا نکردم
خودمم چک کردم گزینه‌ای برای ایجاد تاپیک جدید نداشتم یا من پیدا نکردم یا احتمال زیاد حساب کاربری من این امکان رو نداره که تاپیک جدید باز کنم چون کاربر عادی هستم،
در هر حال بازم *تشکر از شما*

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## Milak1

والا کابل مشکلی نداره چون یه رم ریدر دیگه دارم وصل میشه و مشکلی نداره ولی این رم ریدی که ایراد داره نمیدونم چشه از لحاظ ظاهری مشکلی ندیدم تمام اتصالات فیکس هستن حتی وقتی ب گوشی وصلش میکنم LED چشمک زن روشن میشه

----------


## poya22

5 / 5000

Translation results

USB دارای دو نوع مختلف از نقطه پایانی (دستگاه متصل) است ، مانند رابط مشتری-سرور. یک دستگاه رایانه (یا میزبان) است و مسئول آن است: این سرور است. همه دستگاه های دیگر (وسایل جانبی) مشتری هستند و فقط می توانند با سرور ارتباط برقرار کنند. معمولاً یک دستگاه فقط می تواند در یکی از این دو قاعده عمل کند: منطقی نیست که (مثلاً) یک صفحه کلید میزبان آن باشد. این روشی است که پروتکل کار می کند و اتصال دهنده ها برای سهولت کار در کاربران طراحی شده اند: میزبان ها دارای رابط مستطیل A هستند و لوازم جانبی دارای اتصال B مربع یا نسخه کوچک یا کوچک هستند. حالت میزبان نامی است برای زمانی که دستگاهی به عنوان میزبان عمل می کند. هر اتصال USB دقیقاً یک دستگاه در حالت میزبان دارد. رایانه های شخصی همیشه در حالت میزبان کار می کنند. (معمولاً آنرا برای رایانه شخصی نمی نامید ، زیرا در واقع "حالت" نیست ، همیشه اینگونه است.) USB-OTG تلفن اما کمی متفاوت است. بعضی اوقات می خواهید مانند یک وسیله جانبی عمل کند: به عنوان مثال ، بنابراین می توانید آن را به رایانه وصل کنید ، بنابراین رایانه می تواند به حافظه تلفن دسترسی پیدا کند. بعضی اوقات می خواهید مانند میزبان عمل کند: به عنوان مثال ، صفحه کلید یا ماوس فیزیکی را به آن متصل کنید. به همین دلیل است که اکنون بسیاری از دستگاه های Android از حالت میزبان USB و همچنین از حالت جانبی USB پشتیبانی می کنند: آنها می توانند در هر دو حالت عمل کنند. اما وقتی سوکت USB یک میزبان با یک دستگاه جانبی متفاوت است ، چگونه می توان این کار را انجام داد؟ اینجاست که USB-on-go (OTG) وارد می شود. این یک پین اضافی به سوکت میکرو USB اضافه می کند. اگر کابل USB معمولی A-to-B را وصل کنید ، دستگاه در حالت جانبی عمل می کند. اگر کابل USB-OTG مخصوصی را متصل کنید ، پین آن در یک انتها متصل است و دستگاه در آن انتها در حالت میزبان عمل می کند. اگر یک کابل در هر دو شاخه شاخه های ظاهری یکسانی داشته باشد که کارهای مختلفی را ایجاد می کند ، کمی گیج کننده است. اما کابلهای دارای USB-OTG در هر دو طرف معمول نیستند: معمولاً استفاده از آداپتور که در یک انتهای آن یک فیش USB-OTG در حالت میزبان و در طرف دیگر یک سوکت USB-A مستطیل شکل دارد ، معمول است. می توانید یک کابل USB معمولی را به این آداپتور وصل کنید ، و به طور معمول کار می کند. نتیجه این نام ها به دو قسمت مختلف فناوری USB اشاره دارند ، اما بسیار شبیه به یکدیگر هستند. از این گذشته ، اگر دستگاهی "از USB-OTG پشتیبانی می کند" ، باید از عملکرد در "حالت میزبان" پشتیبانی کند. عکس العمل اغلب اینگونه است ، اما نه همیشه. اکثر دستگاه های اندرویدی که از حالت میزبان پشتیبانی می کنند این کار را از طریق USB-OTG انجام می دهند ، اما چند مورد مثال وجود دارد: به عنوان مثال اصلی ترانسفورماتور Asus Eee Pad دارای سوکت های USB-A در صفحه کلید است که به آن اجازه می دهد بدون USB در حالت میزبان عمل کند. کابل -OTG. و البته رایانه های شخصی از حالت میزبان بدون USB-OTG پشتیبانی می کنند. بنابراین اگرچه این اصطلاحات معمولاً در دنیای اندروید به همان معنا استفاده می شوند - آیا می توانم یک کارت حافظه USB به تلفن خود وصل کنم؟ - و برای بیشتر دستگاه ها تفاوتی ندارد که شما در مورد آن صحبت می کنید ، یک تمایز وجود دارد.

volume_up

content_copyshare

star_border

متن بالا ترجمه شده 
ریدر شما قابلیت سرور شدن را ندارد و فقط بعنوان مشتری یا وسیله جانبی است که باید به میزبان وصل شود

----------


## mohasalman

سلام نسخه پارتیشن تبلت دکتر نسخه لایو  می تواند به دوستی که پارتیشن ان احتمالا از نوع مستقل نبوده است و تمام اطلاعات پارتیشن بندی روی هارد اول بوده و پاک شده است را کمک کند به این شکل که هر هارد را بطور مستقل با این برنامه اسکن نماید و ریبورن پارتیشن را انتخاب نماید خیلی کمک میکند به دوستانی که پارتیشن انها بوسیله ویروس یا غیره اسیب دیده است.Partition Table Doctor v3.5

----------

*mehrxad*,*ramintkh*

----------


## ssasann

دوست عزیزی که مشکل هارد داشتین درایوهای شما از basic به dynamic تغییر کرده کافیه اطلاعات رو روی یک ویندوزی که خودش روی هارد داینامیک نصب شده بندازی کپی کنی بعدش فرمت کنی به basic و تمام

----------

*mehrxad*,*mohasalman*

----------


## mehrxad

درود بر همه دوستان
تنها ابزاری که میتونه یک پارتیشن پاک شده(پاک شده بدون دستکاری و جایگزینی فایل جدید)برگردونه اونم به شکل قبل بدون کمو کاست فایلها 
برنام testdisk هست که اموزش اونم تو اینترنت موجوده
البت با اینکه بعید میدونم از داینامیک شدن پارتیشن باشه از توی دیسک منیج چک کنید پارتیشن داینامیک نشده باشه(داینامیک هم باشه روش اینپورت داره که فایلها تو ویندوز جدید قابل مشاهده باشه
)دقت کنید اگر داینامیک باشه کانورت به بیسیک نکنید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## poya22

با تشکر از تمام دوستان هارد را فرمت کردم و یک پارتیشن کردم .هر کاری بود انجام دادم نشد .خیلی جالب بود که فایلهایی که قبلا پاک کرده بودم برمی گشت ولی فایلهایی که پاک شده بود دیگه نمیشد کاری کرد احتمالا ویروسی شده بود یک نرم افزار هم داشتم که تمام سکتور های هارد را به صورت hex نشان میدهد نام فایلهایی که پاک شده بود اصلا در هارد وجود نداشت   .خیلی از اطلاعات را از دست دادم

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## mehrxad

> با تشکر از تمام دوستان هارد را فرمت کردم و یک پارتیشن کردم .هر کاری بود انجام دادم نشد .خیلی جالب بود که فایلهایی که قبلا پاک کرده بودم برمی گشت ولی فایلهایی که پاک شده بود دیگه نمیشد کاری کرد احتمالا ویروسی شده بود یک نرم افزار هم داشتم که تمام سکتور های هارد را به صورت hex نشان میدهد نام فایلهایی که پاک شده بود اصلا در هارد وجود نداشت   .خیلی از اطلاعات را از دست دادم


ده نه ده
اونی که من به شما گفتم قطعا تست نکردین(test disk)
احتمالا فک کردین مثل بقیه برنامه های ریکاوریه
 ولی کلی تفاوت داره با بقیه و برا برگردوندن پارتیشن خیلی خفنه(حتی کار کردن باش بدون اموزش راحت نیست چون تحت cmd هست)
پیشنهاد میکنم حتی الانم که فرمت کردین تستش کنید(محض دونستن کارایش بد نیست)
اموزشش از شهر سخت افزار بگیر
در هر صورت اگر سرو کارت با هارده حتما روش حساب کن :پاک شدن محتویات و فایلهای  یک پارتیشن از هارد:

----------

*ramintkh*

----------

